
Show HN: A news aggregator service curated by the leading experts in tech, AI - cam_pj
http://forereads.com
======
cam_pj
Just a bit of background on this service...

As a preamble: I was really struggling to keep up with the news. There is just
so much, and so much noise. It’s not easy to find out what articles are the
most important ones and it’s time consuming.

I thought a simple and efficient approach would be to analyze what the leading
experts themselves read and recommend. And Forereads was born :-).

Forereads generates specialised “news round-ups" to help people navigate the
constant flow of stories published every day. The curation is done by the best
experts on the premise that if several of them share the same article on
social media, it is likely an important read. And Forereads does not just
feature links, it adds context as well: what did these experts say when they
shared a specific link? Can it help me understand the article better?

Let me know what you think. Thanks!

~~~
sophie2hamilton
I totally identify with the problem you are describing. I have been trying to
use Twitter for this, but a- there's a lot of noise b- I don't really know who
to follow. E.g. in AI: I don't really know the experts. The fact they are
"pre-selected" in Forereads is super helpful.

So I like what you have done here a lot. Congrats.

------
akramhussein
I've been fortunate enough to have been beta testing this for over a month
now. What struck me most was a week or so in I noticed I had been (and have
been ever since) reading the daily email every day without fail.

Interesting news in West Coast/SV is published right around the time we settle
down for bed in the UK so when I wake up I check my inbox and get a snapshot
of what happened which saves me scrolling through Twitter and checking other
sites.

~~~
cam_pj
Thank you so much for your kind words. I have been very impressed (and
frankly... surprised!) by the open/click rates the email digest has been
getting. People who have decided to try the product seem to find it very
valuable, which is really encouraging.

------
shaneleonard121
How do you decide who are the experts?

~~~
cam_pj
I am using the same algorithms I developed for Game Of Angels
([http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/25/game-of-
angels/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/25/game-of-angels/)), where I was
mapping the tech influence networks.

In short, it looks at a bunch of social media signals to see who interact with
who among people in a certain industry.

~~~
shaneleonard121
Thanks. Love the experts.

How they range from helpful, extracting the key data, to.... just plain b!tchy
and cynical :)

~~~
cam_pj
Yes, you are right, especially in Tech (Finance for instance is a bit more
"formal").

But what I like about it is - I think - it gives a good "idea" of the general
feeling about a certain piece of news. Sometimes a bit of irony is... welcome!

